# Relatives VISA renewal on new passport



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

Good day,
I am sure someone will be able to assist me. I renewed my son's relatives last year in Dec and it was renewed in line with the passport expiration date. The passport is expiring in July this year and the VISA will expire on the same date. Now I need to find out what is the best approach to move forward. I have applied for a new passport from my home country (Zimbabwe) but there is no movement due to lock downs. I might get the passport in March. The question is when I have the new passport, should I transfer the renewed VISA to the new passport first and then submit a new renewal application using the new passport. OR should I log a new application and submit both the old and new passport for a new application? How does this work.
How long does it usually take to transfer a visa from one passport to another?
Thanks


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

No need to transfer.

The expiry of your old passport does not necessarily have impact to your visa in it.

When apply for renewal, present both your old and new passports.


----------



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks for your input.


----------

